# Brennende Glutspäne



## WackoJacko (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

ich bin grade dabei das Kartenset vom Dunkelmondmarkt herzustellen.

Da braucht man pro Karte ja 10 Infernotinten (20 Brennende Glutspäne)

Was ich wissen wollte ist, ob es von den Kräutern abhängig ist wie oft man einen Span bekommt? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Virikas (20. Dezember 2010)

Gefühlt ists bei mir sowohl in "Aschenblüte" als auch in den noch höherwertigen Kräutern (Schattenjasmin) öfter drin, als z.B. in Sturmwinde.

Wie gesagt gefühlt.. Die Dropchance der Glutspäne ist definitiv noch schlechter als für die seltene Tinte in WotLK


----------



## WackoJacko (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja dein Gefühl kann ich bestätigen.

Weiß aber net ob das auch stimmt oder wir einfach nur Pech bei den Low Crowds haben.


----------



## Trollfresser (21. Dezember 2010)

jap, das Gefühl habe ich auch, je seltener des kraut, desto mehr drops von den spänen


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Gefühl kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Was dafür spricht? Gemahlene Kräuter im Wert von 70k G

Ranking sieht wie folgt aus.

1.) Gertenrohr (Durchschnittlich 12 Pigmente und 2 Brennende Glutspäne)

2.) Aschenblüte (Durchschnittliche 10 Pigmente und 1,5 Brennenden Glutspan)

3.) Herzblüte (Durschnittlich 10 Pigmente und 1,25 Späne)

4.) Alles andere ( mit Glutspänen <1 im Stack)

Der Seltenheitswert spiegelt also nicht die Dropchance von Glutspänen wieder. So ist mein Gefühl. Wie selten Gertenrohr ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, der Preis im Ah ist human.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich meint ja auch höherwertigeres Kraut. Dazu gehören IMHO Schattenjasmin und Gertenrohr.
Das würde dann ja passen. Ich gehe jetzt mal von aus, dass du das sauteure Schattenjasmin nicht zum malen verwendet hast. Jedenfalls nicht in größerem Umfang.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2010)

um mal die ganzen gerüchte etwas zu untermauern:
http://www.wowhead.com/item=61980

jasmin und gertenrohr 50%, rest 25%

ergo ein stack aschenblüte 1 span und 10 pigmente = 5 normale Schwarzfahltinte, macht zusammen 1 Infernotinte
da sich die anzahl an pigmenten bei den guten blüten nicht erhöht, ist jasmin und gertenrohr also 1,5 mal soviel wert wie die niedrigen wie aschenblüte


man kann übrigends wie in wotlk in dala 10 Schwarzfahltinte gegen 1 Infernotinte tauschen


----------



## Vandesan (28. Januar 2011)

Ich bin immer schlecht wenn ich die farme kriege im Durchschnitt 1 aus 2 Stack raus . Manchmal auch weniger. Warscheinlich hab ich nur Pech


----------



## Jackie251 (28. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da sich die anzahl an pigmenten bei den guten blüten nicht erhöht, ist jasmin und gertenrohr also 1,5 mal soviel wert wie die niedrigen wie aschenblüte




falsch und das sagt auch deine Quelle WoWhead 
Aschenblüte und Sturmwinde 2-3 Pigmente  ergo 2,5 im Schnitt => 10 je Stack => 5 Tinte (+0,5 Infernotinte)
Schattenjasmin und Gertenrohr 2-4 Pigmente ergo 3 im Schnitt => 12 je Stack => 6 Tinte (+ 1 Infernotinte)


dies Zahlen kann ich nach 200 Karten auch bestätigen
für Azshares Schleier/Herzblüte hab ich keine ausreichende anzahl gemahlen da das Zeug einfach teuerer ist als Schattenjasmin. Daher kann ich da keine Zahlen bestätigen.


----------



## Cerastes27 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich nutze auch nur noch Schattenjasmin und Gertenrohr für die seltenen Pigmente, die anderen Kräuter lohnen dafür nicht und sind anderweitig besser aufgehoben. Grade Gertenrohr hat regelmäßig gleich mal 3seltene Pigmente aufeinmal dabei, so einen Dreifachdrop hatte ich noch in keinem anderen Kraut. natürlich kann ich auch nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen, aber ich farme für die Karten aus dem Grund eigentlich nur noch Gertenrohr. was mit ein bissl Glück zu sehr guter Ausbeute führt. Aschenblüte ist total verschwendet, lieber für Alchi, Gildenbank oder ins AH damit.


----------



## Vandesan (30. Januar 2011)

Bei mir droppt bei der Aschblüte noch häufiger zumindest einer dieser seltenen als bei dem rest. Ich bin mit den Aschblüten relativ zufrieden


----------

